# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Is this a carpeting plant? I was given some(thanx Bill) with a plant order and was wondering how to plant it. I took it and laid it on the gravel and put an ornament in the middle of it and put some under a peice of driftwood to weigh it down. I also poked some of it into the gravel. Is this about correct? I'm not familiar at all with this plant.


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, this is a carpet plant.

From my understanding, It's better to break it up in to smaller pieces. Use a tweezers to put the roots down. This will allows it to cover more space. (The plant can now grow out 360 degrees of area, as opposed to limited by the open sides.)

Good luck


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone else have some Hemianthus callitrichoides available? I would love to try some out in my 50g roud:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Anthony,
Just gently break the clumps into individual strands. Then grab one end of a strand and push it halfway into the gravel. The exposed end will start brancing out and will soon form another little clump. In my plain aquarium gravel it has a tendency to grow above the gravel and start floating so I end up having to break these clumps up and start replant the individual strands again.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

You are lucky, Anthony. A lot of people are trying to get their hands on that stuff. It makes a delicate small leaf carpet and is less invasive than glosso, from what I hear. I had 3 strands of a $60 order of the stuff survive shipment and have been nursing it into something I can use ever since. 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Easiest way to get the plant to propagate quickly? 

I had a patch I received in January. I simply placed it in a plastic breeding trap, and hung it on the inside of the aquarium under the lights. The patch has more than quadrupled in size! roud: 

Mike


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> Easiest way to get the plant to propagate quickly?
> 
> I had a patch I received in January. I simply placed it in a plastic breeding trap, and hung it on the inside of the aquarium under the lights. The patch has more than quadrupled in size! roud:
> 
> Mike


What a great idea!


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

So, you just cranked up the lighting on it and it grew like heck, huh?
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It is growing under the same amount of light as the rest of the plants. Nothing has been cranked up. I've just been letting it float and it has really gone to town for me.

Mike


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I found the same thing Mike did.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Is this a high light plant. I am having hell with it growing or not growing in my tank. It's turning brown. I don't understand this because it was green when I had it in a 5 gallon with a 10watt 50/50 light, and now it's in my 37 gallon with 3.25 wpg. I also just moved some plants that were shading it a little.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Is this a high light plant.


not really. I have it in my low light, non-CO2 tank, it does fine.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

How low light is your low light tank? I got some HC from Ming and looking to put in a 10 gallon tank with Onyx substrate, no CO2 and twin NO strip lights (30w).


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey Mike

Thanks for the lovely suggestion, will try it today. Fingers crossed and wish me luck too. :tongue:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

shalu said:


> not really. I have it in my low light, non-CO2 tank, it does fine.


Ditto.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Nominally it had 2x15w screw-in CF bulb on 10 gallon, however, it does NOT get direct light at all almost, blocked by taller background plants. It only stunted when NO3 dropped low, along with H. micranthemoides. When there is ample NO3, both do fine. Growth is more vertical than under highlight, as expected.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------

